# Reuleaux DNA200 Mod



## zadiac

Ok, this, I like very much.

https://instagram.com/explore/tags/reuleaux/

https://originvape.com/product/reuleaux-by-jaybo-designs-dna200/

It's just epic!

It just makes sense. 3 x 18650 batteries. You put 3 LG HG2 batteries in there and you'll be vaping forever...lol

Some pictures

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Petrus

With all the new 200watt mods releasing soon it's going to be a battle of the beasts. Love it, good competetion means good prices. To live up to the hype you must be a New York stock broker...lol


----------



## Jakey

Wow! This is beautiful. Enough to make me wanna put a ring on it and keep my wife in my vape bag


----------



## Dubz




----------



## skola

I like it, but i don't like it..


----------



## zadiac

Pick a side man

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## skola

zadiac said:


> Pick a side man


I think my mind would be made up once i have it in my hand.. Build quality looks flawless though..


----------



## VandaL

Pre-ordered, supposed to be available in around 2 weeks. Can't wait.  6 vtc5s waiting

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## zadiac

VandaL said:


> Pre-ordered, supposed to be available in around 2 weeks. Can't wait.  6 vtc5s waiting



Oh I'm so jealous of you right now


----------



## Jakey

VandaL said:


> Pre-ordered, supposed to be available in around 2 weeks. Can't wait.  6 vtc5s waiting


pre-ordered from? whats the cost


----------



## BumbleBee

Yes! Finally something that wasn't designed in a brickyard! 

If the build quality of the Wismec Presa is anything to go on then this is going to be a winner. I've been watching the DNA200 mods, wasn't too interested, until now. Nice find @zadiac

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## VandaL

Jakey said:


> pre-ordered from? whats the cost


Pre-ordered Monday off origin vape. Dealt with Eric Ruben, great guy. $169, recieved an update from him yesterday saying he's expecting stock in 2-3 weeks max.



Not sure what more you could want out of a mod tbh.

Accurate 200w
High power temp control if you are into that sort of thing
33wh battery vs something like a vaporshark which is more expensive and only around 10wh?
Looks good, tiny ergonomic form factor
$169-00 and with it being so close to the holidays there are going to be crazy specials on it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Jakey

VandaL said:


> Pre-ordered Monday off origin vape. Dealt with Eric Ruben, great guy. $169, recieved an update from him yesterday saying he's expecting stock in 2-3 weeks max.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what more you could want out of a mod tbh.
> 
> Accurate 200w
> High power temp control if you are into that sort of thing
> 33wh battery vs something like a vaporshark which is more expensive and only around 10wh?
> Looks good, tiny ergonomic form factor
> $169-00 and with it being so close to the holidays there are going to be crazy specials on it.



thanks @VandaL im itching to join you on this one!


----------



## zadiac

This will go very well with the mod

http://www.wismec.com/product/indestructible/

Look at the design. It just makes sense. If I do buy this mod, I'll get this atty with it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## stevie g

Wow that's everything you could dream of!. 

Just picked up an ipv4s and thought nothing could temp me now looking forward to upgrading in the future.


----------



## VandaL

If you are going to order one from overseas, Originvape is very SA friendly. He offers USPS express which is normally 4-5 days in hand. Always great customer support. He doesn't do very many preorders, its the first I've seen and he keeps you up to date 



> *We have some good news.*
> We are on schedule and expect to have these mods in about 2-3 weeks. Mike Vapes has just received a sample from Wismec and reviewed the mod, his video can be found here.
> 
> A lot of you have been asking about what the 510 looks like, and what the material is made from. We had an update yesterday that the 510 is gold-plated and spring-loaded. The case is zinc oxide metal. Mike confirms this in his video.
> 
> The mod is fully chargeable via a mini USB charging cord, but I agree with Mike Vapes that it is a much better idea to charge the batteries out of the mod, on a purpose-built charger.
> 
> This is the first update you are receiving for being on the pre-order. Thank you very much for your business!
> 
> If you wish to cancel your pre-order, you can do so at anytime. A line of communication is always open with me or any staff at Origin Vape!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## kev mac

zadiac said:


> Ok, this, I like very much.
> 
> https://instagram.com/explore/tags/reuleaux/
> 
> https://originvape.com/product/reuleaux-by-jaybo-designs-dna200/
> 
> It's just epic!
> 
> It just makes sense. 3 x 18650 batteries. You put 3 LG HG2 batteries in there and you'll be vaping forever...lol


Nice nice, very nice

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## huffnpuff

Ossim, definitely moving up to Nr 1 on my DNA200 list

Found this interesting.

Where the name/idea comes from:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reuleaux_triangle

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

HG2's don't really have the current drain to run it at the full 200W safely. You'd need to be running some solid 18650's say LG HE2's, HE4's or Samsung 25R's.

Don't forget the DNA200 wants 55A, thats one of the reasons that LiPo is kinda what most manufacturers are going with because they can handle stupidly high draws (I've seen 3S LiPo packs that can handle pulses of 250C... Thats 1000A). Obviously thats a pulse. But given the fact that some are made to work at a solid discharge current of 100C (400A). It really makes 18650's look kinda plain.

There hasn't really been a board quite like the DNA200 before, it really dishes out a crap load of power, and I think that a lot of people are in for a shock as far as learning what separates strong batteries from, not so strong ones.

A lot of these other mods even the high wattage ones, in terms of current are kinda tame, as far as I'm aware the only thing that comes close is the Snowolf which if I'm not mistaken can pull 35A max.

That all said. I'm pretty interested in this mod. At least until USB 3.1 Type C is widely adopted.

USB Type C can chuck 100W, and LiPo packs can be charged with way higher currents than whats possible with 18650 batteries. in the region of 25A is the upper limit, I think. So radically fast charge times.

There are other considerations too. From my understanding (and I'm no expert).

The strain batteries sustain in series configurations isn't uniform across all the batteries. Which means that in order to keep your batteries wearing uniformly you'd need the juggle their positions. 

With the LiPo packs, the DNA 200 has the ability to monitor the individual cells, and effectively load balance between them, thus making them wear more evenly. Net effect is better longevity. 

I don't think its able to do that with IMR 18650 cells. I could be mistaken, but I don't think so.

Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## stevie g

n0ugh7_zw said:


> HG2's don't really have the current drain to run it at the full 200W safely. You'd need to be running some solid 18650's say LG HE2's, HE4's or Samsung 25R's.
> 
> Don't forget the DNA200 wants 55A, thats one of the reasons that LiPo is kinda what most manufacturers are going with because they can handle stupidly high draws (I've seen 3S LiPo packs that can handle pulses of 250C... Thats 1000A). Obviously thats a pulse. But given the fact that some are made to work at a solid discharge current of 100C (400A). It really makes 18650's look kinda plain.
> 
> There hasn't really been a board quite like the DNA200 before, it really dishes out a crap load of power, and I think that a lot of people are in for a shock as far as learning what separates strong batteries from, not so strong ones.
> 
> A lot of these other mods even the high wattage ones, in terms of current are kinda tame, as far as I'm aware the only thing that comes close is the Snowolf which if I'm not mistaken can pull 35A max.
> 
> That all said. I'm pretty interested in this mod. At least until USB 3.1 Type C is widely adopted.
> 
> USB Type C can chuck 100W, and LiPo packs can be charged with way higher currents than whats possible with 18650 batteries. in the region of 25A is the upper limit, I think. So radically fast charge times.
> 
> There are other considerations too. From my understanding (and I'm no expert).
> 
> The strain batteries sustain in series configurations isn't uniform across all the batteries. Which means that in order to keep your batteries wearing uniformly you'd need the juggle their positions.
> 
> With the LiPo packs, the DNA 200 has the ability to monitor the individual cells, and effectively load balance between them, thus making them wear more evenly. Net effect is better longevity.
> 
> I don't think its able to do that with IMR 18650 cells. I could be mistaken, but I don't think so.


 LG HG2 has same amp limit as LG HE2/4


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Sprint said:


> LG HG2 has same amp limit as LG HE2/4



Sorry man, that just ain't so.


----------



## Jakey

How do you guys know all of this?!?! Haha, I started off vaping and im slowly finding myself turning into a scientist / engineer / mixologist / nephologist. But yeah on a serious note I really need to do some research into batteries. Thanks for sharing your knowledge guys


----------



## Andre

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Sorry man, that just ain't so.


According to Mooch @ ECF they have the same CDR (continuous discharge rating). And according to the manufacturer. The max amps on the HEs are, however, 25A as opposed to 20A on the HG2s. Smurfs are also 25 max amps and does the best of all three looking at the pass/caution ratings (colours) on his chart.


----------



## stevie g

No offense but the LG he2 is an 8C battery which is equal to 20A.

Samsung 25r is 8.8c equal to 22.2A.

Check on steam engine if you don't believe me.

They all pass more or less the same for their design parameters @20A no point looking above that because battery Binning comes into play and you can get one battery capable of 22A and another identical one at 25A. 

Staying within design spec they do what it says on the spec sheet.

My personal experience with 25Rs, HE2 and HG2 is the HG2 last a significantly longer time on my mod and I'm not conservative with wattage lowest I go is 50w for ADV and more for the evenings. 


3xHG2 @3000mah working within the DNA200 input current of 55A means even at maximum wattage from battery full to battery low the HG2 will beat the others every time.


----------



## stevie g

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Sorry man, that just ain't so.


 LG HG2 is manufacturer specced for 6.67C if you knew anything about C ratings that would put it squarely on 20A. Am I wrong?...


----------



## Paulie

LOL guys i think its safe to say we getting off topic here and that we all caint trust battery ratings !!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## VandaL

Vaping a 0.2ohm build at 200w which is around 6.4-6.5v is pulling 30a from ur batteries and if u are hitting that sort of build for more then 3s then you are doing something wrong. Point is we are not getting close anywhere close to continuous discharge, and afaik Sony vtc5 burst is something like 60a? Burst is considered under 5s, I may be wrong. Regulated chips like the dna200 have more then enough safety features to prevent anythig bad happening with ur cells. 

I haven't gone below 0.2ohm in over a year because u don't need to go that low to get a warm/hot dense vape on regualted. Always found the whole clouds bro sub 0.1ohm mech setups just stupid.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pixstar

Thing is, who actually vapes at anything even close to 200W anyway? Surely at those sort of temperatures you're delving into dangerous poop? E-liquids at those temps can't surely be safe and/or beneficial to flavour in any way. My R2-50....


----------



## VandaL

Pixstar said:


> Thing is, who actually vapes at anything even close to 200W anyway? Surely at those sort of temperatures you're delving into dangerous poop? E-liquids at those temps can't surely be safe and/or beneficial to flavour in any way. My R2-50....


I've vaped 0.3 dual coil tiger wire @ 165w on my IPV3(afaik actually only 160w) on a velocity and its actually quite a cool vape wide open. Properly vaping high watts is a combination of good sized coil, proper wicking and appropriate airflow.

The Releaux will at least give you a decent amount of time to actually use the chip to it's fullest. It's rather pointless buying a 200w device if you only plan on vaping sub 40w, and putting a tiny 900mah lipo in such a device is like getting a super car with a 2 liter tank.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Awesome find @zadiac 
Device looks good

I wonder if it can fire as low as 15W ?
And if it can handle coils as high as 1.2 ohms?
Then i just need to find a tank with 20ml of juice and i wont need to pitstop that for a whole week!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VandaL

Silver said:


> Awesome find @zadiac
> Device looks good
> 
> I wonder if it can fire as low as 15W ?
> And if it can handle coils as high as 1.2 ohms?
> Then i just need to find a tank with 20ml of juice and i wont need to pitstop that for a whole week!!!!


It fires down to 1W and I think can handle up to 3ohms

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Silver said:


> Awesome find @zadiac
> Device looks good
> 
> I wonder if it can fire as low as 15W ?
> And if it can handle coils as high as 1.2 ohms?
> Then i just need to find a tank with 20ml of juice and i wont need to pitstop that for a whole week!!!!


@Silver, this will be perfect for your EVOD1

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver

BumbleBee said:


> @Silver, this will be perfect for your EVOD1



My thoughts exactly @BumbleBee!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Puff Daddy

It looks like it is super ergonomic, I would love to get my hands on one


----------



## Alex



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## BumbleBee

Alex said:


>



This! is the DNA200 mod I want


----------



## VandaL

For anyone interested in purchasing one from Origin Vape


> *We are on still on schedule!*
> 
> There were rumors that a batch of mods may make it to our shores in the last week of October. I was told by Wismec that this will not be case, the first batch is scheduled for early November, perhaps the first week. This was confirmed today.
> 
> For those of you on the December pre-order, we are trying to secure more units now to take care of your orders in late November. We will not stop until everyone on this list is taken care of.
> 
> This is the second update you are receiving for being on the pre-order. The first update was sent to November pre-orders. Thank you very much for your business!
> 
> 
> If you wish to cancel your pre-order, you can do so at anytime. A line of communication is always open with any staff at Origin Vape!



For those who enjoy twisted420's reviews, never seen him gush over any vape gear like this.


----------



## Rob Fisher

I had my heart set on a Vapor Shark but now I think this is the one to get... I love the fact it uses 18650's!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> I had my heart set on a Vapor Shark but now I think this is the one to get... I love the fact it uses 18650's!


+ 1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jakey

Andre said:


> + 1


Can u + another one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dirge



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Some pics!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Bottom line... the first Vendor to get stock of these are gonna sell shitbags of them!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Are you wondering why it's got such a silly name?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reuleaux_triangle

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

pronounced.... ra-low

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## VandaL

Rob Fisher said:


> Bottom line... the first Vendor to get stock of these are gonna sell shitbags of them!


Looks like we have a chicken dinnner, from the Durban boys  and pricing is pretty much in line with USA retail 
none other then,


Spoiler: CLICKYYYYYYYYY



http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/pre-orders/products/the-reuleaux-dna200-pre-order

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## zadiac

I've been listening to some French pronunciations of Reuleaux and they all seem to pronounce it as "rolo" like the rolo chocolate.

Here are two of them and both are being pronounced by French men.

http://forvo.com/word/triangle_de_reuleaux/

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

zadiac said:


> I've been listening to some French pronunciations of Reuleaux and they all seem to pronounce it as "rolo" like the rolo chocolate.
> 
> Here are two of them and both are being pronounced by French men.
> 
> http://forvo.com/word/triangle_de_reuleaux/



OK from now on we call it the Rolo!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac

Rob Fisher said:


> OK from now on we call it the Rolo!



I don't see why not. It works for me

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa

Apparently these are going to be in short supply. Only 1000 are being produced initially due to a shortage of DNA chips. Not sure if my information is correct but came from a pretty reliable source. Anyway, I've been promised a demo and will have it at the Vape meet in Sandton on the 28th. It is NOT for sale


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

from the horses mouth... kinda

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac

I wasn't that far off. Relow and Rolo are quite close

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

I prefer Rolo, many happy memories attached to it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## acorn

or listen here...
https://www.howtopronounce.com/franz-reuleaux/


----------



## VandaL

Sa Sa Sick as tits 

Seems his only complaint is a TINY gap on the front panel

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac

I pulled the trigger.......sigh. Will this never stop?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

zadiac said:


> I pulled the trigger.......sigh. Will this never stop?



Me too... Along with 6 batteries, and 2 RDA's

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VapeSnow

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Me too... Along with 6 batteries, and 2 RDA's


I ordered me 6 browns with the mod

Lg 3000mah

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

VapeSnow said:


> I ordered me 6 browns with the mod
> 
> Lg 3000mah



Reds for me, unless browns turn up in time


----------



## VapeSnow

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Reds for me, unless browns turn up in time


Vapecartel has stock


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

VapeSnow said:


> Vapecartel has stock



Cool, but given me situation I rather order from 1 vendor at a time  Cartel will get their turn.


----------



## VapeSnow

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Cool, but given me situation I rather order from 1 vendor at a time  Cartel will get their turn.


I do understand. But hey you never know maybe Kieran will ship it to the sirs and they can add it to your parcel.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

VapeSnow said:


> I do understand. But hey you never know maybe Kieran will ship it to the sirs and they can add it to your parcel.



Didn't think about it like that. Will have a chat to them tomorrow.


----------



## VapeSnow

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Didn't think about it like that. Will have a chat to them tomorrow.


Okay cool. Awesome batteries

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VandaL

> *Wismec has confirmed no delays - full steam
> ahead!*
> Hey everyone! Just checking in with some updated information about the Reuleaux.
> 
> We got some news that, although there was some fine-tuning that needed to be done, there haven't been any serious issues that require a significant delay. We are still on target for mid-November.
> 
> The last pieces of the puzzle are being put together, and we are holding our breath. Hopefully, there will be no complications and everything will move out smoothly. There is at least a week before any Reuleaux mods ship out from Wismec's factory.
> 
> We will keep you in the loop with regard to any developments.
> 
> This is the third update you are receiving for being on the pre-order. Thank you very much for your business!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## The eCigStore

Jakey said:


> Wow! This is beautiful. Enough to make me wanna put a ring on it and keep my wife in my vape bag


Mod Love ......Keep in touch you may be putting a ring on it sooner than you think...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## KB_314

I also bit the bullet. Although I haven't yet ordered my 6 new batteries

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DoubleD

Suck my mod review

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pixstar




----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Pixstar said:


>




This is pretty derp


----------



## zadiac

Wow! That is really nice. Can't wait up my mind what wrap to take. Like the wood ones, but also the brushed metal ones........sigh.

@n0ugh7_zw , don't know why you say it's derp....lol


----------



## whatalotigot

When I first saw the ROLO! I didnt like the look of it at all, Could have been alot more sleek design, instead they went for stormtrooper. But as I look at it more in the hand in reviews I quite like it. First thing I would do it wrap it. Or Nice silicone sleeve. 

This mod is going to be nice, true 200w capability, pity about the limited amounts. I suppose there will be a v2 very shortly following this one. Might wait for that


----------



## zadiac

whatalotigot said:


> When I first saw the ROLO! I didnt like the look of it at all, Could have been alot more sleek design, instead they went for stormtrooper. But as I look at it more in the hand in reviews I quite like it. First thing I would do it wrap it. Or Nice silicone sleeve.
> 
> This mod is going to be nice, true 200w capability, pity about the limited amounts. I suppose there will be a v2 very shortly following this one. Might wait for that



Not sure about a V2 because this mod is almost as perfect as possible, but DNA200 updates will def be available soon. I've looked at reviews of this mod as much as I can and I can't see where to improve from my point of view. It's as small as a 3 x 18650 device can be and very practical. Only place to make changes would be on the colors I think.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## whatalotigot

Only in terms of design @zadiac, Not shape or function but just body panels and color yes. Gaps between those panels are giving me slight anxiety attacks right now


----------



## Pixstar

whatalotigot said:


> Only in terms of design @zadiac, Not shape or function but just body panels and color yes. Gaps between those panels are giving me slight anxiety attacks right now


Oh...tell us more please...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KB_314

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Reds for me, unless browns turn up in time


Pink is the new brown


----------



## BumbleBee

KB_314 said:


> Pink is the new brown


Not long ago green was the new blue which was the new purple, then brown was the new green and now pink is the new brown 

This thread is giving me the blues

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## JakesSA

Been watching the 200 DNA market expand over the last few months but personally had no interest in the LiPo built in battery devices with the HCigar unit seeming the best buy out of the lot, seeing as cloudmaker is making more noise than mods and now seems rather .. bland.

It does look like the Wismec is going to blow them all out of the water and the good news is that all the major chinese wholesalers are now in process of stocking them, which means only one thing .. lower prices!! Time to sharpen your pencils gentlemen. 

PS: DNA 200s will pull up to 23A, and the batteries run in series, so get decent high amp batteries, unless you plan on running it like an Subox ..

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

JakesSA said:


> Been watching the 200 DNA market expand over the last few months but personally had no interest in the LiPo built in battery devices with the HCigar unit seeming the best buy out of the lot, seeing as cloudmaker is making more noise than mods and now seems rather .. bland.
> 
> It does look like the Wismec is going to blow them all out of the water and the good news is that all the major chinese wholesalers are now in process of stocking them, which means only one thing .. lower prices!! Time to sharpen your pencils gentlemen.
> 
> PS: DNA 200s will pull up to 23A, and the batteries run in series, so get decent high amp batteries, unless you plan on running it like an Subox ..



In the specs it says the DNA200 can pull up to 55A? unless i'm not understanding it correctly?


----------



## huffnpuff

Specs are gospel: http://www.evolvapor.com/datasheet/dna200.pdf
Max 23Amps Input Current (From battery)
Max 55Amps Output Current (to Atomizer)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## JakesSA

It puts out 55 Amps under the buck (voltage reducing) condition, I'd imagine.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## JakesSA

E.g. 55 Amps will heat a 0.07 Ohm coil to 200W if the voltage is regulated to 3.6V (battery output is 10.8V nominal)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Attie

I dont know how true this is, but apparently there is a shortage of DNA200 boards and Wismec decided that the next batch of Reuleaux's are not going to have DNA200 chips. So only the first batch will have the DNA200 chip. This is according to a Facebook group.

http://www.heavengifts.com/WISMEC-Reuleaux-RX200-TC-Express-Kit-W-O-Battery.html

2. It\'s almost the same as the Wismec Reuleaux DNA200 TC, except that the Chip board is designed and produced by Joyetech.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pixstar

Attie said:


> I dont know how true this is, but apparently there is a shortage of DNA200 boards and Wismec decided that the next batch of Reuleaux's are not going to have DNA200 chips. So only the first batch will have the DNA200 chip. This is according to a Facebook group.
> 
> http://www.heavengifts.com/WISMEC-Reuleaux-RX200-TC-Express-Kit-W-O-Battery.html
> 
> 2. It\'s almost the same as the Wismec Reuleaux DNA200 TC, except that the Chip board is designed and produced by Joyetech.
> View attachment 39555
> View attachment 39556


Mmmmmmm that black is imo nicer...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## whatalotigot

v2 already out  ooopsi

Ya with all these mod companies using DNA200 boards, i think they could be in short supply. I do know Wismec was only supplied with 5000 Dna200 units?? Apparently


----------



## huffnpuff

Haha. Being China they had 10 000 units of everything else made, hence the surplus. I would love an enclosure like for my SX 350J parallel build


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Those newer rolos, use a wismec board, very capable, but very basic compared to a DNA 200, those are not the rolo V2, they're the economy version of the rolo

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Pixstar

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Those newer rolos, use a wismec board, very capable, but very basic compared to a DNA 200, those are not the rolo V2, they're the economy version of the rolo


Yeah, they're talking under $90, sounds good...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JakesSA

I suspect Wismec just planned ahead, creating two devices at different price points, and minimising the reliance on Evolv which has quite a bad track record already.

Could be Evolv is up to their old tricks again though, limiting supply to artificially increase demand. I remember back when the Hana DNA 30W mods were the rage they cost upward of $200 with waiting lists as long as my arm. That is, until Cloupor cloned 'em, effectively collapsing the DNA30 market overnight. Let's hope they learned their lesson...

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

JakesSA said:


> I suspect Wismec just planned ahead, creating two devices at different price points, and minimising the reliance on Evolv which has quite a bad track record already.
> 
> Could be Evolv is up to their old tricks again though, limiting supply to artificially increase demand. I remember back when the Hana DNA 30W mods were the rage they cost upward of $200 with waiting lists as long as my arm. That is, until Cloupor cloned 'em, effectively collapsing the DNA30 market overnight. Let's hope they learned their lesson...



I think you're right on the money. Wismec is looking like the go to company for mods at the moment. Vapor-Forward (they're behind the vapor flask) is getting them to make 3 new mods for them.

The Vapor Flask Classic $110ish 150W Dual Series 18650
The Vapor Flask Mini $85ish 75W single 18650
The Vapor Flask Stout $95ish 100W Single 26650

All made in China, by Wismec, with Wismec boards.

More power to them! 

I've been saying it for a long time, these western companies need to wake up to how the world works, and bit by bit they are. It's awesome, means cheaper hardware for all of us vapers. Also means that they can concentrate on design, marketing and support. China can do what it does best... Make s***

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cruzz_33

Very nube question here I'm not that clued up about batteries.. but say I have a 2500mah 18650 for example would the wismec with 3 of them be 6500mah like the lipo is say 900mah X 3 cells which would be 2700mah or will it just be like 11 volts with the 2500mah


----------



## huffnpuff

11 volts with the 2500mah


----------



## Cruzz_33

Okay so it's just how I though haha thanks @huffnpuff.


----------



## Paulie

A classic case of A Chinese company that users USA to get in the Game and T\then decides to do there own thing  Nothing we havnt seen before!


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Paulie said:


> A classic case of A Chinese company that users USA to get in the Game and T\then decides to do there own thing  Nothing we havnt seen before!



??? But thats not whats going on, at all. 

They're owned by Joyetech which is like the biggest ecig company there is. From what I remember, seeing JayBo approached them.


----------



## Paulie

n0ugh7_zw said:


> ??? But thats not whats going on, at all.
> 
> They're owned by Joyetech which is like the biggest ecig company there is. From what I remember, seeing JayBo approached them.



Joytech needed the DNA200 now they dont thats all im saying bro


----------



## Attie

They selling for $65

http://www.angelcigs.com/wismec-reuleaux-rx200-tc-vw-box-mod-black-authentic.html

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Paulie said:


> Joytech needed the DNA200 now they dont thats all im saying bro



But they're still making DNA200 Rolos, so they do still need them. 

The only thing that the RX200 and the DNA200 share is the 200 in their name.


----------



## Pixstar

n0ugh7_zw said:


> I think you're right on the money. Wismec is looking like the go to company for mods at the moment. Vapor-Forward (they're behind the vapor flask) is getting them to make 3 new mods for them.
> 
> The Vapor Flask Classic $110ish 150W Dual Series 18650
> The Vapor Flask Mini $85ish 75W single 18650
> The Vapor Flask Stout $95ish 100W Single 26650
> 
> All made in China, by Wismec, with Wismec boards.
> 
> More power to them!
> 
> I've been saying it for a long time, these western companies need to wake up to how the world works, and bit by bit they are. It's awesome, means cheaper hardware for all of us vapers. Also means that they can concentrate on design, marketing and support. China can do what it does best... Make s***


Yeah on the latest PBusardo video, he interviews that Charlie guy from VF and man are those new smaller VF models looking good!
(You can skip to 14:28 for the interview)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paulie

n0ugh7_zw said:


> But they're still making DNA200 Rolos, so they do still need them.
> 
> The only thing that the RX200 and the DNA200 share is the 200 in their name.



I hear what you saying but i can tell you that Rolo if it had not come out with a DNA 200 most people would not even blink and eye its whats created all the hype

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Disagree 1


----------



## JakesSA

Not so sure who owns whom but China is a communist country meaning they all have socialist goals. An 'open source' culture long before the west got hold of the idea. That's the real reason capitalist manufacturing can't compete because its goals are always aimed at the good of the few, socialism is always aimed at the good of the many and that means working with your (Chinese) competitors. Of course, that is easier said than done and communism most often ends up for the good of the very few.

Its not that it can't be done in the west, look at Musk's SpaceX company, he builds better space going rockets today than anyone and cheaper than even the Chinese. Why? Because he took one look at the existing suppliers of rocket engines and parts and refused to ever deal with them, opting instead to just buy the best talent available and rebuild everything from the ground up and he did it in one decade effectively. The status quo only exists because people believe it is so. Of course Musk is also a South African, loathe though he might be to admit it .. 

Evolv, instead of ensuring a steady supply of ever cheaper electronics (economy of scale), opts for establishing a controlled supply line in order to maximise profits. Profitable for Evolv in the short term, expensive for vapers (especially so given the hype factor) but ultimately unsustainable because, this ain't rocket science, China will take them to the cleaners eventually since the allure of their margins are just too great.

Of course this is just idle conjecture, there may be nothing wrong with Evolv's ability to supply (although they do seem to be pricey) and Wismec is just spreading their bets. Kudos at least to Evolv in ensuring that their technology does get into the hands of many more large scale manufacturers.

The Rolo RX is only the first salvo from China in the high voltage regulated mod market, wait till the specialist big boys like YiHi start taking broadsides ..

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 4 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

JakesSA said:


> Not so sure who owns whom but China is a communist country meaning they all have socialist goals. An 'open source' culture long before the west got hold of the idea. That's the real reason capitalist manufacturing can't compete because its goals are always aimed at the good of the few, socialism is always aimed at the good of the many and that means working with your (Chinese) competitors. Of course, that is easier said than done and communism most often ends up for the good of the very few.
> 
> Its not that it can't be done in the west, look at Musk's SpaceX company, he builds better space going rockets today than anyone and cheaper than even the Chinese. Why? Because he took one look at the existing suppliers of rocket engines and parts and refused to ever deal with them, opting instead to just buy the best talent available and rebuild everything from the ground up and he did it in one decade effectively. The status quo only exists because people believe it is so. Of course Musk is also a South African, loathe though he might be to admit it ..
> 
> Evolv, instead of ensuring a steady supply of ever cheaper electronics (economy of scale), opts for establishing a controlled supply line in order to maximise profits. Profitable for Evolv in the short term, expensive for vapers (especially so given the hype factor) but ultimately unsustainable because, this ain't rocket science, China will take them to cleaners eventually since the allure of their margins are just too great.
> 
> Of course this is just idle conjecture, there may be nothing wrong with Evolv's ability to supply (although they do seem to be pricey) and Wismec is just spreading their bets. Kudos at least to Evolv in ensuring that their technology does get into the hands of many more large scale manufacturers.
> 
> The Rolo RX is only the first salvo from China in the high voltage regulated mod market, wait till the specialist big boys like YiHi start taking broadsides ..



I hear what you're saying, but i think at this stage of the game China is functionally a capitalist autocracy. Their solid communist history has put them in a unique position with much of the population being able to get by on surprisingly little money. Inside China things are unbelievably cheap, 100 full colour business cards is R13.95 for example (I'm talking legit 50 x 90mm, 300gsm matte art business cards, not some inkjet paper crap off an HP).

The point I'm trying to make, is that their whole country is geared towards having the absolute cheapest cost of manufacturing. Thus, it makes it really hard for western countries to compete, their fundamental costs (food, rent, utilities, clothing, etc..) are just too great.

SpaceX is a freak occurrence, and the space industry has had, and still does have a lot of juicy areas of massive profit.

As far as the Evolv board costs, I dunno, a Yihi SX350J is only like $11.00 cheaper than a DNA200 out in the wild, so if there is profiteering, its on all sides 

I think Joyetech owns Wismec and eLeaf, they're sub-companies of Joyetech.

That all said, I agree with what you've said

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Attie

From what I have seen on Facebook groups and on the Evolv forum, it is not the DNA200 board that is in short supply, but the screen is outsourced and there is a shortage of screens.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Attie said:


> From what I have seen on Facebook groups and on the Evolv forum, it is not the DNA200 board that is in short supply, but the screen is outsourced and there is a shortage of screens.



That makes sense, those screens are pretty time consuming and hazardous to make.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

huffnpuff said:


> 11 volts with the 2500mah



@huffnpuff , thanks
Am I right that the 3 batteries and higher voltage allow for less current at a given wattage, therefore more battery life....


----------



## zadiac

Yup.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac

@Silver , the Rolo is as close to perfect as "b l i k s e m" is to swearing 

Works better in Afrikaans.

Die Rolo is so naby aan perfek soos bliksem aan 'n vloekwoord

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

zadiac said:


> @Silver , the Rolo is as close to perfect as "b l i k s e m" is to swearing



It just needs 3 batteries AND a bottom feed bottle, then it will be getting interesting
Lol


----------



## zadiac

Silver said:


> It just needs 3 batteries AND a bottom feed bottle, then it will be getting interesting
> Lol



Working on that, but it's challenging.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JakesSA

Attie said:


> From what I have seen on Facebook groups and on the Evolv forum, it is not the DNA200 board that is in short supply, but the screen is outsourced and there is a shortage of screens.



Deja vu .. that is exactly what was said back in the days of the DNA 30.


----------



## zadiac

JakesSA said:


> Deja vu .. that is exactly what was said back in the days of the DNA 30.



Difference is, it wasn't I who said it


----------



## Snape of Vape

https://moonvapez.co.uk/product/wismec-reuleaux-rx200-black-edition-by-jaybo/
50 Pounds, 15 shipping


----------



## Vaperite South Africa

That's not the DNA

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Snape of Vape said:


> https://moonvapez.co.uk/product/wismec-reuleaux-rx200-black-edition-by-jaybo/
> 50 Pounds, 15 shipping


FT has those for $48 with free shipping

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Snape of Vape

Noice

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lim

BumbleBee said:


> FT has those for $48 with free shipping



Can't beat that price~ SARS take too much toll on us...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Lim said:


> Can't beat that price~ SARS take too much toll on us...


It will always be cheaper abroad but free shipping means waiting 2 months, by the time it arrives here local vendors will already have stock of v2

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Keith Milton

Just picked up the Reuleaux from VK, and it is an awesome device

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------

